# How old are fully grown rats?



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

Like the title says;How old are fully grown rats? My two girls are five months old and still are the same size as I got them (one month old then). I'm sure they might've grown, but not much. Just wondering c:


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

All rats grow differently, but I believe it's around eight months.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

xxTheRatChampion said:


> Like the title says;How old are fully grown rats? My two girls are five months old and still are the same size as I got them (one month old then). I'm sure they might've grown, but not much. Just wondering c:


A 4 week old rat is about the size of an adult mouse. Are you saying your rat is not much larger than an adult mouse? Rats generally reach full size, by 6 months of age. 

My female rat weighs about 360 grams. She goes between 350 to 385 grams. Her weight depends on how much exercise compared to how much food she eats. 

From nose to base of tail she's about 9 inches in length. She's twice that length if you go from nose to tip of tail. 

Have you measured/weighed your rat? If so, what's her length/weight??


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Could be a dwarf rat

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I find it unbelievable a normal rat wouldn't grow since one month. Maybe you mistook the age? I got my first girl at two months, left her with the rat sitter while I went to college, came back a month and a half later to pick her up and she was a completely different rat in terms of size.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

One of my rats are only maybe twice the size as she was when she was five weeks and I got her around the end of
June.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

